
What actually drives the gender pay gap? - Mitchhhs
https://medium.com/team-transparentcareer/what-actually-drives-the-gender-pay-gap-7be2c6476738
======
JSeymourATL
> reporting bias accounts for a whopping 43% of the overall MBA wage gap. I
> can't imagine 'guys' ever over-stating their stats.

~~~
Mitchhhs
Yeah we were actually shocked at how much of an effect that seemed to have,
but on the other hand, not surprising.

